# People who think its cool...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

...to wander round the supermarket listening to their iPod.

Its usually a balding 30-something short bloke - at least those are the ones I tend to notice.

With your little white iPod earbuds (try getting something better?) tucked neatly down the inside of your jumper, you may think you're the very essence of "cool", but honestly you aren't.

Thank you very much, you stupid twat, you've managed to cocoon yourself in your own little MOR rock world, and are now oblivious to anything going on around you.

So much so, when I politely ask you to move so I can reach something, and you can't hear me, and show no signs of getting out of my fucking way, it seems that the first time you actually notice that anyone else exists in the shop is when I ram my trolley into your hip.

Sorry and all that. I hope it didn't dent your iPod 

Silly fool had the gall to take one earbud out and ask me to be careful! "Oh," I said, "I *was* careful."

It's true - I hit exactly the part I was aiming for... :lol:

Grade A, prize winning bell-end.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Turning into a grumpy old man like the rest of us i see :lol: :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Grade A, prize winning bell-end.


 :lol:

I'll keep an eye out for them next time I'm doing the weekly big shop


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Where was that? I think it must have been the same twunt who walked out in front of me the other week WHILST LOOKING THE WRONG WAY and was so oblivious that he didn't hear me holding down my horn all they way up to his fat uncool ass... then had the gall to look me up and down like *I* was the one who should hae been looking where I was going... f***tard...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> People who think its [_sic_] cool...


...to wander around with a bluetooth ear piece in their lug hole. You don't half look a cu nt!


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Slighty OT, but I have a new game when it comes to supermarkets.

If someone positions their trolley in an obstructive way or stops dead in front of me I simply place an item randomly picked off the shelf into their trolley when they are not looking.

So far I have added a frozen turkey, cans of vegetables, soup and shaving foam.

Makes me smile all the way back to the car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

So its not cool then  any one want to buy an iPod :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> So its not cool then  any one want to buy an iPod :wink:


I would if I had a decent interface for the car


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I thought you was above petty violence Tim....As youve made enough lengthy posts on the subject.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Teehee said:


> Slighty OT, but I have a new game when it comes to supermarkets.
> 
> If someone positions their trolley in an obstructive way or stops dead in front of me I simply place an item randomly picked off the shelf into their trolley when they are not looking.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Brilliant idea, I must try that, next time Iâ€™m at Tescos.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I thought you was above petty violence Tim....As youve made enough lengthy posts on the subject.


Deliberately assaulting someone with a metal weapon!!

[smiley=policeman.gif] Send him down!! [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I agree with whoever posted about BlueTooth headsets. These wearers look total retards & i often find it's folk well over 50 who i'm sure don't even know how to use them, they just wear them in a vain attempt to look younger/cool.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

jampott said:


> Its usually a balding 30-something short bloke - at least those are the ones I tend to notice


Cottaging Tim :-* :?:

I would rather look uncool than listen to the constant whining of irritating kids and asbo's dithering over diamond white or white lightning.

Oh, I use my B&O headphones in Tesco, just to look uncool with some taste :wink:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

scavenger said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Its usually a balding 30-something short bloke - at least those are the ones I tend to notice
> ...


Have you been hit by a trolley pushed by a man with two dalmations, one cat and two vacuum cleaners recently?


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

What are these "supermarket" things that you all keep referring to?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Teehee said:


> Slighty OT, but I have a new game when it comes to supermarkets.
> 
> If someone positions their trolley in an obstructive way or stops dead in front of me I simply place an item randomly picked off the shelf into their trolley when they are not looking.
> 
> ...


nice 1! will try that next time :lol: :lol: :lol: best if they got some kids as they wont realise when they put in on the conveyor belt as they'll be distracted by the kid asking for some sweets by the counter :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't worry Tim, I'm sure that once the R8 arrives, they'll close the supermarket to everyone but you and then you can have a 'celebrity' shopping experience...

(they'll probably remove all small cars from parking spaces too :wink: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Teehee said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


3 cats.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> ...to wander round the supermarket listening to their iPod.
> 
> Its usually a balding 30-something short bloke - at least those are the ones I tend to notice.
> 
> ...


He may well have been listening to an "Improve your standard of English" recording, or some other self-help recording.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > ...to wander round the supermarket listening to their iPod.
> ...


:lol:


----------

